# Hi Everyone. New here



## QueenIkebana (Apr 18, 2022)

Hi everyone. I've just joined the forum.


----------



## The Wolven (Apr 20, 2022)

Welcome! If you have any questions just let us know.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 22, 2022)

welcome


----------



## QueenIkebana (Apr 22, 2022)

Thank you Mantis lady


----------



## QueenIkebana (Apr 22, 2022)

@Wolven
Thank you for the lovely welcome!


----------



## QueenIkebana (Apr 22, 2022)

You all seem such nice people


----------



## QueenIkebana (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## QueenIkebana (Apr 22, 2022)

This is Zaouli my baby Ghost mantis 
Hes such a sweet heart 
Ghosts are my favourite mantids


----------



## QueenIkebana (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## QueenIkebana (Apr 22, 2022)

This is Ghidorah 
He is my African lined mantis


----------



## Mystymantis (Apr 23, 2022)

Hi and welcome! Your mantises are precious!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 24, 2022)

You have nice pics of your mantids


----------



## Walker Jones (Apr 25, 2022)

howdy! Beautiful mantids!


----------



## The Wolven (Apr 25, 2022)

BABIESSSS! How many do you have? Currently I have two _Phyllocrania Paradoxa_, one _Otomantis Scutigera_, one _Creobroter Gemmanus_, one _Popa Scura_, one _Theroplatys Elegans_, one _Stagomantis Florendis_, anddddd an _Omomantis Zebrata_ that's more pretzel than mantis.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 27, 2022)

welcome, your ghost looks like a male?


----------



## QueenIkebana (May 8, 2022)

Mystymantis said:


> Hi and welcome! Your mantises are precious!


Hi, I've only just seen this message. Sorry for replying so late. 
Thank-you! Yes they are adorable and so friendly and cute! I'll post a photo of Hana, my Orchid mantis soon!


----------



## QueenIkebana (May 8, 2022)

Walker Jones said:


> howdy! Beautiful mantids!


Thank you very much! I've not been notified of a few replies and I've just seen them now. So sorry. 
Yes, my Mantids are really chilled and cute little ones. I adore them!


----------



## QueenIkebana (May 8, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> welcome, your ghost looks like a male?


Yes he's s male. 
So sorry for late reply. I didn't get notifications for a few welcome messages. I wasn't ignoring such kind messages.  
Nice to be here.


----------



## QueenIkebana (May 8, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> BABIESSSS! How many do you have? Currently I have two _Phyllocrania Paradoxa_, one _Otomantis Scutigera_, one _Creobroter Gemmanus_, one _Popa Scura_, one _Theroplatys Elegans_, one _Stagomantis Florendis_, anddddd an _Omomantis Zebrata_ that's more pretzel than mantis.


I've only just seen this message. I didn't get any notifications for done of the lovely messages to me. I feel bad to reply so late. I wasn't being rude.. I didn't see these lovely messages.

I have only 3 Mantids at the moment

1. Sphodromantis linolea
2. Hymenopus coronatus
3. Phyllicrania paradoxa

In the past I've had a female Sphodromantis linoela
A female H.membranacea. A female Creobroter gemmatus and a female Psuedemposa pinnapavonis.

Not a massive collection but I've only been collecting for 4-5 years.
I get upset when they pass, as they don't live long so I go for a good few months not buying any new babies because I can't bear the thought of them living for such short amounts of time.
I do plan to add more beautiful mantids to my current collection.
I just adore them! They are one of my favourite creatures


----------



## QueenIkebana (May 8, 2022)

I have a collection of 12 Tarantulas, 2 Scorpions, Madagascar hissers, 4 Cats, 3 Snakes, and a Whites tree frog as well as my Mantids


----------

